# Extending fees due date due to Covid-19



## gebbel (3 Apr 2020)

Our management fees are due by the end of May annually. As one of the directors, I want to propose a 3 month extension to soften the blow for those who may be financially hit by this crisis.

This will not affect our ability to pay our immediate debts. Just wondering what others think of the gesture.


----------



## Smoneen (3 Apr 2020)

I would say do it. Those not impacted by wage cuts / job losses will more than likely still pay on time.
While I don’t have mgt fees to pay we contribute annually to our estate residents fund for grass cutting etc. Only a couple of days after the country was temporarily closed for business the committee posted a reminder on the FB page to tell everyone the fee was due. I thought this was so insensitive and gave no consideration to those who may have lost jobs or facing uncertainty in the coming weeks.


----------

